# Intro Speargun



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

Have a brief speargunning question for you veterans. I'm in the market to get an 'intro' speargun (my first). Mainly for freediving and potentially SCUBA for up here in NW Florida. I don't want to spend a ton of money on my first gun while I'm learning, but I also don't want junk. One's I've seen are JBL D6, Cressi Apache, and persistent intro. Anyone have a recommendation?

-R.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A 48" Biller is what the standard gun is around here. It's going to be a great starter gun and one that will last you into many more years.

I shoot an Ocean Rhino RX5 gun and love it. But they are proud of them price wise. And it's kind of big for your average use.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with the 48" biller.. great intro gun not too bad on the price either. I had one for my first gun killed everything from hogfish to AJs with it. If you want a little bigger go with the 54" but 48" will do everything you need. 

I shoot a 54" riffe competitor now.. Love it, but like Ocean Rhino they are proud of those things!


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Another vote for the 48" Biller. You can't go wrong with that gun. Easy to learn, easy to get parts for all over the country, and they hold a reasonable resale value if you outgrow it.

I shoot a 100cm Mako open-muzzle railgun, but that's not a beginner's gun by any stretch.


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

El Kabong said:


> I shoot a 100cm Mako open-muzzle railgun, but that's not a beginner's gun by any stretch.


 
Why not? I shoot the same Mako, and don't see why it wouldn't be considered an entry level gun, as well as, a gun for the more experienced. It can be had with an open or closed muzzle to help hold the spear, and around here the orig. poster shouldn't outgrow it, and have to buy another later. If you want a longer gun later, you can buy a new tube, spear, and bands for a lot less than a whole new gun. It would be like having 2 guns in 1.

Stephen


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

toobad4u said:


> Why not? I shoot the same Mako, and don't see why it wouldn't be considered an entry level gun, as well as, a gun for the more experienced. It can be had with an open or closed muzzle to help hold the spear, and around here the orig. poster shouldn't outgrow it, and have to buy another later. If you want a longer gun later, you can buy a new tube, spear, and bands for a lot less than a whole new gun. It would be like having 2 guns in 1.
> 
> Stephen


I don't disagree with a thing you typed.

IMO, if you give someone who's never held a speargun a biller, and a mako, they'll be shooting fish much faster with the biller. The learning curve is steeper on an open-muzzle gun, and the mako is harder to reload than a biller of similar size.

you may just be a faster learner than me though :thumbup:


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

I just recently bought my first fun and after a lot of research and talking to a few experienced spearos I went with an ocean rhino rx5 with the kill package but you definitely have to pay the price for a gun this nice. I can't wait to actually get out there and start using it. Hopefully next weekend I can finally get in on a good dive!


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

My Mako is setup with a closed muzzle. It is super easy to load. You can order it open or closed for your personal choice. 
I started with a 90cm Sporasub carbon fiber gun that had a open muzzle. After about a year and some headaches with the spear staying on the track, I switched over to the Mako and haven't looked back. I still have the Sporasub as a back up, or if someone needs to borrow one.

Stephen


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Mako with a closed muzzle is a great starter gun (or experienced gun for that matter) I don't find that the open muzzles are any harder to load actually. I shoot Aimrite railguns, but for the price and warranty I've heard great things about a mako


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*mako gun*

Just got my Mako been using an old Rob allen (has a bad line release ) .If you use a "euro style gun" just put longer bands on it so you can hip load it ,or buy a loading "band" from florida freedivers (it a band with a stainless hook that you put on the wish bone of the band your loading then strech the "loading band"and put its wishbone on the reaward notch now you can reach the band while gun butt is on your chestand pull band and load on front notch then repete with other band.) 
to learn its better to have long bands (Mako has a band chart on their web site use the longest for that gun length for easy loading .you can switch to shorter more powerful bands later as you learn to load it .)


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

ocddeerhunter said:


> Just got my Mako been using an old Rob allen (has a bad line release ) .If you use a "euro style gun" just put longer bands on it so you can hip load it ,or buy a loading "band" from florida freedivers (it a band with a stainless hook that you put on the wish bone of the band your loading then strech the "loading band"and put its wishbone on the reaward notch now you can reach the band while gun butt is on your chestand pull band and load on front notch then repete with other band.)
> to learn its better to have long bands (Mako has a band chart on their web site use the longest for that gun length for easy loading .you can switch to shorter more powerful bands later as you learn to load it .)


I have a stainless rob Allen line release if you need one. I used to be a dealer so I still have some parts


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rob Allen parts*

That would be great if they will fit .The Rob Allen gun I have is pretty old (me too) it has a picasso century handle its all plastic and glued togeather, the newer Rob Allens are the vectra's .I don't think Mine is fixable so I bought the Mako110 open that way i can use the extra shafts I had for the R.A.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes it is from a vecta so I doubt it will fit on the century.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Appreciate all the replies, guys. I visited my LDS today on my lunch break and they introduced me to a few spearguns. I really like how the JBL sawed off magnum felt in my hand. But, the $240 price tag is still steep for me. I'll be saving for a while, I guess.


----------

